# General > Technical Support >  PC apps freezing

## oldchemist

Hi
I have a Lenovo ThinkCentre Edge 73SFF which is 6 years old. Recently some apps have been freezing during use. Includes g-mail, Musescore, photo editors. Keyboard numeric pad doesn't always work. Is it just getting old and knackered? I have removed dust from the heat sinks and re-started the PC several times. I normally leave it running continuously.
Thanks

----------


## dx100uk

download and run glary utils.

hit  1 click maintenance 
tick all the boxes

dx

----------


## oldchemist

Thanks I'll try that.

----------


## dx100uk

let us know please.

dx

----------


## oldchemist

Certainly an improvement but not 100%. I had a similar issue when the PC was quite new and some extra (from 4 Gb to 8 GB) memory fixed it. I am going to try that again going up to 16Gb.

----------


## dx100uk

i would expect it's TSR or programs running at start-up.

i always find 360 total security package useful http://www.360totalsecurity.com/
dump and uninstall any other anti-virus (nortons/avast etc etc) or stuff like malwarebytes etc etc
and install the free 360 software
then use that to auto optimise your start-up list.

99% of issues can be cured by glary and 360.

----------


## oldchemist

Thanks again - what is TSR?

----------


## dx100uk

old accronym..name - terminate and stay resident, denoting a type of program that remains in the memory of a computer after it has finished running and which can be quickly reactivated.

today that means - you load things on your pc, they install a little program that auto loads on start-up everytime . very few are actually needed and can quickly eat up RAM and kill speed. 360 does the process of clearing these out for you.

----------


## Alrock

> download and run glary utils.
> 
> hit  1 click maintenance 
> tick all the boxes
> 
> dx



Glary Utilities PRO available for free... *Today Only*... https://www.giveawayoftheday.com/glary-utilities-pro-4/

----------


## oldchemist

Finally got round to installing 360. Looks much slicker now. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## dx100uk

good you clicked full check box?

dx

----------


## oldchemist

Yes I did

regards
Alex

----------

